# WP-Team Moyo wa Simba



## Merida-Lady (4. November 2011)

Hallo ,
mein Name ist Lisa, ich bin weiblich und 25 Jahre alt. Studiere in Landau in der Pfalz und habe ein Team für den Winterpokal gegründet.
Moyo wa Simba ist Swahili (eine der gesprochenen Sprachen in Afrika) und bedeutet Löwenherz. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr wieder mehr angefangen Mountainbike zu fahren und es macht mir einfach mega Spaß. Wer Lust hat in meinem Team zu sein, ist herzlich willkommen. 
Ich mache das zum Spaß und weil ich mich einfach wieder mehr bewegen will und dies als Motivation nutzen will. 
Hauptsächlich bin ich meiner Rhodesian Ridgeback-Mix Hündin unterwegs....bis zu 30km Touren schafft sie, bzw. mute ich ihr zu. Ansonsten ist die Zeit recht knapp wegen der Uni...daher gewinnt man mit mir keinen Blumentopf . Wer trotzdem Lust hat, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Polymerasende (5. November 2011)

Hallo Lisa,

ich mach bei dir mit. Hab mich gleich angesprochen gefühlt. Hab auch nich so viel Zeit wegen der Uni. Vielleicht kann man sich ja etwas motivieren, dann klappt es vielleicht mit nem Blumentopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-Lady (5. November 2011)

ja genau das ist der Grund. Hoffe man findet einfach mehr Motivation...
Was studierst du denn? Biologie?
und wo?

Schön, dass du da bist. Und herzlich WILLKOMMEN..


----------



## Polymerasende (5. November 2011)

So jetzt hab ich mich eingetragen. Jetzt muss ich mich mal vorstellen.
Also ich bin Kristina,wohne in Halle und bin 30 Jahre jung. Ich hab mein MTB seit 2009.Hab damit aber mehr sporadisch bei schönem Sonnenwetter Wochenendausflüge durchs Flachland mit dem Freund gemacht. Bei uns gibts ja leider keine wirklichen Berge. Durch Zufall hat er Ende 2009 mal bei einem MTB-Marathon mitgemacht und Feuer gefangen. Somit hab ich ihn letztes Jahr zu zahlreichen Marathons als Flaschenreicher begleitet. Da hab ich erstmal gesehen, was MTB fahren wirklich ist.  Das wollt ich auch können. Also gab es einen Crash-Kurs im Bergrunterfahren und dann bin ich einfach mal spontan Ende letzten Jahres einen Anfängermarathon mitgefahren. Das war Wahnsinn. Ja und so war ich dieses Jahr bei einigen Rennen am Start und ich saß regelmäßig auf dem MTB. Letzten Winter stand das MTB 4 Monate unberührt hinterm Sofa. Das will ich natürlich diesen Winter ändern und fit in die Rennsaison gehen. Vorallem Kondi könnt ich noch gebrauchen. 
Problem ist bei mir auch die Zeit. Stecke in der Doktorarbeit. Radeln ist da nur am WE drin. Will jetzt mit Joggen anfangen. Da kann man auch im Dunkeln schnell mal um den Stadtblock und ich bin an keine Zeiten gebunden. Bin gerad noch auf der Suche nach passenden Schuhen.
Dein Hund ist aber auch eine gute Motivation, da muss man raus, da gibt es keine Ausreden.

So dann sind wir ja schonmal 2 Blumentöpfe, vielleicht finden sich ja noch welche.


----------



## Polymerasende (5. November 2011)

Ja ich hab Biologie studiert. Ich hab gerad überlegt woher du das weisst, aber dann hab ich meinen Usernamen gesehen... Da du darauf gekommen bist, scheinst du ja Fachahnung zu haben. Du studierst doch jetzt nich auch Bio oder? Medizin hätt ich noch im Angebot...?
Ja hab in Halle studiert und forsche jetzt noch hier für die Doktorarbeit.


----------



## Merida-Lady (5. November 2011)

Lach. Ich habe 4 Semester Biologie in Kaiserslautern studiert und studiere jetzt Umweltwissenschaft. Was aber auch viel Bio ist. Neben allem anderen was sonst noch dazu gehört. 

So ein MTB Wettkampf ist mein Ziel für nächstes Jahr. Wo finde ich denn Termine und sowas?


----------



## Polymerasende (5. November 2011)

Na das ist doch jetzt wirklich witzig. Ich forsche übrigens in Epigenetik an Pflanzen. 

Termine gibts z.B. hier, sofern die für 2012 schon drinne stehen:

http://www.race.x4biker.com/termine.html
http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de
http://www.stollenreifen.net/

dort gibts dann meist auch gleich nen Link zur Homepage.


----------



## Merida-Lady (6. November 2011)

Mega interessantes Thema. Da haben wir aber kaum was dazu gemacht, viel zu speziell.

Die Adressen sind super, hab sie gleich abgespeichert! Danke.

Hoffe es finden sich noch ein paar Blumentöpfe! Wenn nicht sind wir eben ein Duo. 

Sonntag Morgen 7:21Uhr und ich bin wach. Unglaublich. Aber ich hab viel zu tun heute.... und keine Lust auf den Uni-Kram!


----------



## ann_cooper (6. November 2011)

Hallo, 
dann bin ich bei euch auch dabei.  
Ich heiße Angela, bin Ende 30 und wohne in der Nähe von Detmold. Mit dem Bikevirus infiziert bin ich seit letztem Jahr, in diesem Frühjahr hab ich mir dann ein MTB gekauft und ein Fahrtechniktraining mitgemacht. 
Durch Job und Familie hab ich auch nicht ganz so viel Zeit fürs Biken - sieht nicht gut aus für den Blumentopf. 
Ohne Berge findet man hier fast keine Strecken. Und solange kein Schnee liegt bzw. es glatt ist, werde ich auch im Winter durch den schönen Teutoburger Wald biken und ein paar Punkte beisteuern.


----------



## Merida-Lady (7. November 2011)

Na dann.....herzlich Willkommen bei uns Blumentöpfen!
Ab heute zählt es!

Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß....


----------



## Merida-Lady (7. November 2011)

du musst dich hier noch in unserem Team anmelden Angela...
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams 
Suche einfach unser Team über die Suchfunktion und ich nehme dich dann an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ann_cooper (7. November 2011)

... hab mich da grad angemeldet

euch auch viel Spaß


----------



## 4mate (7. November 2011)

> Zitat von *trhaflhow*
> 
> 
> _Fände es super wenn die Teams wieder mit Ladies only ...angehen würden
> ...


Name lässt sich noch ändern!


----------



## Merida-Lady (7. November 2011)

Ich bin ja noch ganz neu hier und kenne die Interna noch nicht so genau, aber warum soll Ladysonly vor den Teamname? Verstehe den Sinn nicht so ganz? Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn sich auch Männer in unserer Gruppe melden würde....

Und ich muss nicht nach außen hin zeigen, dass wir nur Frauen sind? Aber vielleicht seh ich das auch aus dem falschen Blickwinkel....lass mich gerne umstimmen


----------



## ann_cooper (7. November 2011)

Merida-Lady schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch ganz neu hier und kenne die Interna noch nicht so genau, aber warum soll Ladysonly vor den Teamname? Verstehe den Sinn nicht so ganz? Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn sich auch Männer in unserer Gruppe melden würde....
> 
> Und ich muss nicht nach außen hin zeigen, dass wir nur Frauen sind? Aber vielleicht seh ich das auch aus dem falschen Blickwinkel....lass mich gerne umstimmen


 
wenn "Ladies only" davor steht, stehen die LO-Teams in der Teamliste alle untereinander - das wär vielleicht ganz schön als "Vergleich"

mir ist es aber egal, ich finde unseren Teamnamen ganz schön und überlasse Lisa mal die Entscheidung


----------



## Merida-Lady (7. November 2011)

Okay. Unter diesem Aspekt gesehen wäre es wirklich ganz schön, da man dann einfach alle zusammen hat. Ich ändere es in Ladysonly "Moyo wa Simba"


----------



## Polymerasende (7. November 2011)

Holla, unser Garten wächst und gedeiht ja. 
Herzlich willkommen Angela in unserer lustigen Runde. Ach Punkte, hauptsache ein bisschen Spaß über den Winter. Bei dir gibts auch keine Berge?
Ich hab auch gerad gesehen, das noch 1000grad jetzt im Team ist. Vielleicht stellt er/sie sich ja bald mal vor  Dann sind wir ja schon 4.

@Teamname: Bei Umbenennung in Pussybikegirls hätt ich vielleicht gestreikt ;-)

Mensch Punkte haben wir auch schon. Lisa warst ja fleißig heute. Scheinbar haben wir auch den gleichen Uniradelzeitweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polymerasende (7. November 2011)

Jetzt hab ich das mal mit dem Winterpokalbanner in Signatur einbinden ausprobiert, aber leider steht nur der Link da


----------



## Merida-Lady (7. November 2011)

Ja scheinen wir zu haben. Ich habe 5 km hin und 5 zurück....wobei die 5 zurück die letzten 2km stark Bergauf gehen....da fragt man sich manchmal schon wer auf so doofe Ideen kommt mit dem Bike in die Uni zu fahren . 
Vorallem wenn der Rucksack selbst bald 5 kg wiegt. 
Aber bis man alles drin hat. Unglaublich. 
Und jetzt steh ich auch noch viele Stunden im Labor.... Ätzend. Am Donnerstag muss ich in den Fluss/Bach und Gamariden Sammeln.....ist ja auch gar net kalt! Bin der Meinung das gibt 10 Punkte extra....beim frieren verbraucht man ja auch Kalorien 

Das mit der Namensänderung bekomm ich net hin.


----------



## ann_cooper (7. November 2011)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Holla, unser Garten wächst und gedeiht ja.
> Herzlich willkommen Angela in unserer lustigen Runde. Ach Punkte, hauptsache ein bisschen Spaß über den Winter. Bei dir gibts auch keine Berge?
> Ich hab auch gerad gesehen, das noch 1000grad jetzt im Team ist. Vielleicht stellt er/sie sich ja bald mal vor  Dann sind wir ja schon 4.
> 
> ...


 

... doch, Berge gibts hier zum Glück genug - nur halt keine Strecke ohne Berg

Zum Biken wirklich toll, nur joggen stell ich mir da etwas anstrengend vor.

Von mir gibts Mittwoch dann die ersten Punkte.


----------



## Polymerasende (8. November 2011)

@ Angela

Da hab ich das " Ohne Berge findet man hier fast keine Strecken" wohl falsch interpretiert. Das kann ich nämlich sagen. Hier in Halle gibts nichts Wirkliches zum Biken. Zum Tourenfahren bietet sich nur der Saaleradweg an. Zum Training fahr ich Runden im Stadtwald. Das wird auf Dauer allerdings ziemlich unabwechslungsreich. Es gibt da ein paar Singletrails und es geht auch mal kurz hoch und mal runter. Bevor Spaß aufkommt, ist der Weg allerdings schon wieder zu Ende 
Zum Joggen allerdings ideal, vielleicht sollten wir mal die Landschaft tauschen. Ich hätt so gerne Berge vor der Haustür.

@ Lisa

Mein Rückweg geht auch leicht "bergauf". Wenn ich schnell fahre komm ich sogar ins Schwitzen.  Vielleicht solltest du nicht die ganze Bibliothek mit Hin und Her schleppen. 
Flusskrebse haben wir leider nie gesammelt. Ja das stell ich mir bei der Kälte auch interessant vor. Draussen hab ich nur Pflanzen auf Trockenrasen bestimmen müssen. 


So ich hab mir jetzt Turnschuhe im Internet bestellt, da ich in der Stadt keine passenden gefunden habe bzw. waren sie mir dann zu teuer. Mal sehen wann sie kommen.


----------



## Merida-Lady (8. November 2011)

Boah heute war ein schlechter Tag, eine Minute auf dem Bike. War nur arbeiten und am Schreibtisch und zwischendurch mit Lani spazieren. 

Morgen gehts wieder los. 

Naja...vielleicht eine gute Idee mit der Bibliothek. Sollte mal ein paar Sachen Daheim lassen.


----------



## Merida-Lady (9. November 2011)

Moin ihr Lieben, 
sitze in der Uni. Ätz. Heute voller Tag, eine Rennerei. 

Wünsch euch einen schönen Tag.

LG,
Lisa


----------



## ann_cooper (9. November 2011)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Zum Joggen allerdings ideal, vielleicht sollten wir mal die Landschaft tauschen. Ich hätt so gerne Berge vor der Haustür.


 
Hallo ihr,

ja, Landschaft tauschen wär mal gut, dann würd ichs mit joggen mal versuchen. Zum Biken ziehe ich allerdings Berge vor.

Ich konnte heut das schöne Herbstwetter beim sporteln genießen. Wird mit Sport dann erst nächste Woche wieder was, bin am WoE voll verplant.


euch wünsch ich mit oder ohne Sport schöne Herbsttage, Angela


----------



## Polymerasende (9. November 2011)

Heute sind meine Turnschuhe gekommen. Sie passen und ich bin zufrieden. Werd sie wohl am Wochenende ausprobieren. Vorher keine Zeit, da ich Fr bis Sa auf ne Tagung ausserhalb muss und dafür noch Arbeit hab. 
Iss ja mittlerweile ganz schön ungemütlich geworden. Da hab ich sowieso immer wenig Lust. War heut total neblig bei uns. Ich hoff am Wochenende scheint wenigstens die Sonne. 

Neblige Grüße an euch.


----------



## Merida-Lady (14. November 2011)

Hej Mädels, 
was denn los bei euch? Wir rutschen 100 Plätze nach hinten.....Motivation! Los. 

Hier sind heute gerade mal 2,4 °C. Aber mit Ski Unterwäsche gehts trotzdem mit dem Bike in die Uni, auch wenn ich es jetzt schon bereue. Grins. 

Lasst euch nicht hängen. Nicht in den Winterschlaf fallen! Sind doch keine Eichhörnchen....

Freu mich was von euch zu lesen. 

Polymerase was machen deine neuen Schuhe? 
Ich bekomm um Weihnachten meine neuen Schuhe von meiner Schwester aus Amerika geschickt. Neue Nike Shox. Ich will nix anderes mehr haben. Das ist das absolut beste fürs Knie. 

LOSLOSLOS!!!! Lach.

Wünsch euch einen schönen Start in die Woche. 

LG,
Lisa


----------



## ann_cooper (14. November 2011)

Hallo ihr,

na, da möcht die Lisa ja doch nen Blumentopf gewinnen. Hm, ich hab dann auch mal grad ins Ranking geschaut, das sieht wirklich nicht gut aus.

Nee, ich verfall schon nicht in nen Winterschlaf...

Mittwoch hab ich Zeit für Sport.

euch auch ne schöne Woche,

Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polymerasende (14. November 2011)

ann_cooper schrieb:


> na, da möcht die Lisa ja doch nen Blumentopf gewinnen.
> 
> 
> Ja das Gefühl hab ich auch.  Ja Zeit ist meist das Problem. Bin ja erst Samstag spät wiedergekommen und was hat in der Zwischenzeit mein Freund gemacht - meine Pedale am MTB abgeschraubt, weil er irgendwelche Schrauben brauchte. Die Begründung - " Du fährst doch jetzt sowieso nich mehr!" Meine Sportambitionen für den Winter sind wohl noch nicht zu ihm durchgedrungen. Naja mit meiner Stadtmöhre hatte ich keine Lust durch den Wald zu düsen, also dachte ich - supi zum neue Schuhe ausprobieren. Übermütig gestern 40 min gerannt. Ich dachte ja schließlich, ich bin ja nicht ganz untrainiert. Schuhe liefen super. Allerdings fühl ich mich heut wie 80. Unten Muskelkater und oben von ner Erkältung Gliederschmerzen. Da ich heut mal eher auf Arbeit Schluss machen konnte, hab ich die Zeit für ne Stunde regeneratives Strampeln gegen den Muskelkater gemacht. Ich hoffe das hilft und ich kann morgen wieder normal laufen. Treppen waren heut echt fies. Laufen ging nich, aber Radfahren  Hätt nicht gedacht, das ich noch so viele wenig benutzte Muskeln im Bein hatte. Den geht es jetzt übern Winter an den Kragen.


----------



## Polymerasende (14. November 2011)

@ Lisa

Hattest du denn schon mal Knieprobleme?


----------



## Merida-Lady (15. November 2011)

Hej hier Lieben, 
 nein ich möchte echt keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Ich wollte euch nur einen motivierten Start in die Woche geben. Mehr nicht. 

Und wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind, machen wir hier doch alle mit um Spaß zu haben und um nicht in ein Wintertief zu fallen. Und ab und an tut ein kleiner motivations-ar.....-Tritt ganz gut. Mich eingeschlossen. 

Ich möchte einfach nicht im Frühjahr da stehen wie der Ochs am Berg.

Hm das Thema Knie tut mir schon weh wenn ich nur dran denke....wie kommst du denn eigentlich aufs Knie? (Achso wegen den Nike Shox...ja habe seit 5 Jahren Knie-Probleme)
Ich hab ein komplett kaputtes Knie nach einem schweren Reitsport-Unfall. 
Daher fallen für mich auch AlternativSportarten ziemlich flach. Radfahren geht grad so, schmerzen habe ich aber 24Std/Tag. Egal was ich mache oder nicht mache. Daher....alles easy 

Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen fürs Knie gemacht mit den Nike Shox. Die sind Hammer fürs Knie. Normale Schuhe oder Schuhe mit Absatz kann ich leider nur wenige Stunden anziehen. Ich hab die Shox also im Alltag an, oder andere Turnschuhe. 

*wink*


----------



## 1000grad (15. November 2011)

Hey Team 

Jetzt hab ich auch hierher gefunden. Ich bin übrigens auch Lisa und auch Student. Ich hab vor zwei Jahren schonmal beim Winterpokal mitgemacht und fand es wirklich motivierend, obwohls ja nur virtuelle Punkte gibt. Letztes Jahr hab ich dann irgendwie den Einstieg verpasst...bin aber auch wesentlich weniger Rad gefahren...mal sehen wies diesen Winter wird. Bis Jahresende bin ich wohl noch ziemlich mit Arbeit eingespannt und hab nicht die Zeit, die ich gerne hätte. Na mal schaun...

Bei mir schneits übrigens grade das erste Mal für diesen Winter!


----------



## ann_cooper (15. November 2011)

@ 1000grad   Hallo Lisa, willkommen im Team!

@ Kristina   Das hab ich auch schon gemerkt, dass Laufen (ok, bei mir ist es Nordic Walking) andere Muskeln beansprucht als Biken. Ich bin ne Zeit immer mittwochs gewalkt und donnerstags geradelt. Trotz schweren Beinen von 1,5 Std. walken und dann 2 Std. durch den Teuto biken, wobei immer so einige Höhenmeter zusammen kommen, bin ich die Berge noch gut hochgekommen.

Schrauben vom Bike geschraubt    - na, ich hoffe, dein Freund hat das nur einmal gemacht


----------



## Polymerasende (17. November 2011)

@ 1000grad

Ja herzlich willkommen. Bist ja auch schon ganz schön fleißig geradelt. Aber wenns bei dir schon schneit, musst du wohl bald auf Ski umsteigen ;-)
Übrigens klasse Bilder auf deiner Seite. Warst du auch mal auf nem Fahrlehrgang? Manche Bilder sehen so aus.

@Angela

Du warst doch auf nem Lehrgang. Was hast du da eigenlich so gelernt?

Ja wegen den Schrauben. Mittlerweile hab ich wieder welche dran. Das ist halt so wenn der Freund ungeduldig ne Proberunde drehen will mit dem neu aufgebauten Zweitrad, Teile fehlen und er nicht am eigenen Rad klauen will.....aber ich bin zum Glück sehr tolerant )

@Merida

24h Schmerzen........ach du Arme.
Mein Freund hat das im Rücken. Knie hat er aber auch....Joggen kann er deshalb gar nicht....beim Radfahren bekommt er es manchmal....das ist dann ziemlich blöd wenn man mitten auf ner schönen Tour ist oder mitten im Rennen......dann wars das nämlich mit Radfahren.
....ach du Arme...na ich hoffe meine Knie machen Joggen mit.
Reitest du eigenlich dann noch?
Ach wie wars denn beim Wasserflöhe sammeln? Nich erkältet?


So ansonsten kann ich seit heute wieder normal laufen  auch Treppen. Hab jetzt allerdings ziemlich fiesen Husten. Auf Arbeit sind alle erkältet......


----------



## Merida-Lady (18. November 2011)

Hej, hej, 
@ Polymerase: Nein beim Gamariden sammeln war alles gut. Lani war auch mit und fand das alles sehr interessant was ich da mache. Vorallem die kleinen Dinger auf der Hand. grins. 
Naja. Das mit dem Knie ist zwar *******, aber es gibt schlimmeres. Ich versuche es weitgehend zu ignorieren und gar nicht drüber nach zu denken. Selbstmitleid bringt mich auch nicht dem Berg hoch. So ist das im ganzen Leben. 
Jetzt nach 5 Jahren sind die Schmerzen zwar da, werden aber kaum wahrgenommen. Nur Verschlimmerungen oder Änderungen merke ich richtig. Den Dauerzustand als solches hat der Körper "adaptiert". Das geht schon.
Joggen, Klettern, Leichtathletik, alles Sportarten mit schnellen Richtungswechseln sind leider Tabu. Da ich nur noch ein Kreuzband habe in dem Knie und das Knie mega unstabil ist dadurch. Fahrradfahren und flottes spazieren gehen mit meiner Hundemaus ist alles. Und selbst da merk ich es. Im Schnee laufen oder wenns glatt ist, ist eine Qual. Das geht richtig ins Knie. Aber was solls. Lani muss raus und spiele gern mit ihr draußen. 

Große Misere mit meinem Bike. Habe neue Kette drauf. Alles gut. Dann neue Reifen drauf gemacht. Wicked Will, Schwalbe. Geile Reifen. Aber seit die neuen Reifen drauf sind, eiern die Reifen. Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Ich bin zu doof die Reifen drauf zu ziehen...:-D....oder die Speichen sind locker und das Rad muss neu zentriert werden. Und siehe da einige der Speichen sind leicht gelockert. Jetzt werde ich das Bike nächste Woche zum zentrieren bringen. Argh. 

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende.....


----------



## ann_cooper (18. November 2011)

@Kristina
ich hab nen Ladies-Fahrtechniktraining mitgemacht, ich fand das total gut und kann das echt weiterempfehlen

hm, was haben wir gemacht: um Pylonen fahren, Bremsen üben (beide Bremsen nutzen), Vollbremsung, Kurven fahren (über Schotter, trockene und nasse Baumwurzeln), Blickführung, vorausschauend fahren, berghoch anfahren, nen steileres Stück bergab fahren und dort bremsen 

Vor "steileren" Bergabstücken hab ich Angst, ich steige immer ab, wenn ich da nach dem Bremsen nicht übern Oberrohr stehen könnte. Man müsste dann nach hinten absteigen, das haben wir zwar geübt, ich habs aber nur einmal hingekriegt. Da wäre nach dem Kurs weiterüben angesagt gewesen. Ich bin dann aber blöderweise mal übern Lenker abgestiegen, das hat mir 3 Wochen Bikepause (wegen Knieprellungen) und ziemlichen Respekt vor den Bremsen beschert. Bremsen hab ich mittlerweile wieder ganz gut im Griff, aber bergab bin ich seitdem meistens langsamer unterwegs.


@ganzes Team: euch ein schönes WoE!

Angela


----------



## 1000grad (21. November 2011)

@ Polymerasende

Naja, leider begrenzt sich das Radfahren bisher hauptsächlich auf in der Stadt Hin- und Herfahren. Ich hoffe, dass vielleicht nächstes WE mal wieder ne Tour rausspringt. In der Woche ist es leider immer schon dunkel, wenn ich endlich Zeit hätte...

Einen Fahrtechnik-Lehrgang hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Würd ich aber gern mal...vielleicht 2012! Vor allem bei Spitzkehren ärger ich ich immer, dass ich da nich rum komm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polymerasende (27. November 2011)

War es bei euch auch so stürmisch? Mich hat es ja heut fast vom Rad geweht und die Wäsche ist vom Balkon geflogen ;-)

@Merida
Na das Rad scheint ja wieder zu laufen? 

@ann
Ok, also was ihr im Kurs hattet, hat mein Freund auch alles mit mir geübt. Das hat mein Privatlehrer also gut gemacht. Das mit dem Kurvenfahren hab ich allerdings ewig nich hinbekommen. Bei etwas höheren Geschwindigkeiten und bergab bin ich vor Angst halb steif geworden und fast immer geradeaus gerast ;-)  So langsam hab ich den Dreh jetzt aber raus und werd langsam lockerer.  Bergrunter bin ich aber auch recht ängstlich und nich so schnell, vorallem wenns noch kurvig ist. Bin jetzt vor 3 Monaten aber auf mit einem Finger bremsen umgestiegen. Vorher hat ich immer Angst ich hätt mit einem Finger keine Kraft zum Bremsen. Jetzt hab ich aber runter mehr Kraft den Lenker sicher festzuhalten und es funktioniert ziemlich gut. Im letzten Rennen hab ich sogar mal Männer bergrunter überholt ;-)
Fährst du ( oder auch ihr ) eigentlich mit Klickies? Ich bin dieses Jahr umgestiegen und find es bergrunter viel sicherer, da man sich viel mehr nach hinten lehnen kann und auch nich von den Pedalen fliegt. So hab ich mich einige Bergabfahrten runter getraut, vor denen ich letztes Jahr noch kapituliert habe. 
Ich bin aber mal auf ner Schotterpiste arg gestürzt. Seitdem treiben diese mir Angstschweiß ins Gesicht. 

@1000grad
Ja ich hatte letzte Woche auch mal die Idee nach der Arbeit abends im Stadtwald zu biken anstatt durch die Stadt zu gurken. Bin also mit meiner Funzellampe hin und stand plötzlich vor einer schwarzen Wand. Irdenwie hatte ich gehofft, der Hauptweg wäre wenigstens beleuchtet oder ein paar Jogger zu sehen. Allein im dunklen Wald bekomm ich leider Panik, also schnell wieder umgedreht.
...mmh Spitzkehren, bin ich noch nie gefahren...das wär mal interessant.

So ich hoffe ich kann morgen nach meinem 2. Joggingversuch noch laufen. Bin heut nur kurz und ganz langsam gelaufen, weil ich die Bänder am Fuss schon wieder gemerkt habe. Ich hoffe er Körper gewöhnt sich bald an die Bewegungen, damit ich endlich mal Kondi trainieren kann. 

Ich wünsch euch noch einen besinnlichen Adventssonntag


----------



## Merida-Lady (27. November 2011)

@ Polymeraseende
Ja klar läuft mein Bike wieder. Hab dann einfach so lange Probiert bis es geklappt hat.. Und außerdem hab ich ja noch mein altes Bike mit dem ich auch zur Uni fahre. Da würde ich das "neue" nicht nehmen. Das wäre mir zu unsicher, das in der Uni irgendwo anzuketten. 
Es sind noch nicht alle Probleme gelöst aber ich werde mich auch hüten hier noch mal um einen Rat zu fragen. Da nehm ich lieber das Geld in die Hand und geh halt doch ins Geschäft bis ich selbst einen Schrauberkurs gemacht habe. Denn es gibt einfach Dinge, da will ich nicht ohne Ahnung einfach rum schrauben. 

Technikkurs habe ich auch schon hinter mir. War wirklich super. Bin gespannt auf den Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs nächstes Jahr.
Wir haben auch folgenden Dinge gemacht:
-Fahrrad korrekt einstellen
-Slalom richtig fahren
-langsames Fahren bis zum stehen
-Treppenfahren
-Fahren, bremsen, stehen, weiterfahren in einer Bewegung
-am Berg anfahren, Bergab aufsteigen
-steile Abfahrten
-vollbremsen üben
-enge Kurven auf Schotter
-die Anfänge des Serpentinenfahrens

oh je, mehr fällt mich nicht mehr ein, aber ich glaube das wars auch.
Wie schon gesagt, alles für Anfänger geeignet und ich konnte viel mitnehmen fürs Fahren.


----------



## ann_cooper (28. November 2011)

Hallo ihr,

ihr punktet ja schön viel 

Ich fahre so einfache Pedalen. Klickis wollt ich auch mal testen, aber irgendwie hab ich Angst, da nicht schnell genug rauszukommen. Hab vor, mal auf Plattformpedale umzusteigen. Als nächstes tausche ich den 100/105 mm Vorbau durch nen kürzeren Vorbau, denn eigentlich ist mir mein 16´-Rahmen ein wenig zu groß. Hoffe, ich werd damit bergab sicherer. 

Also, von "bergab Männer in nem Rennen zu überholen"  und Spitzkehren zu durchfahren, bin ich weit entfernt 

noch eine schöne Woche, 
Angela


----------



## 1000grad (29. November 2011)

Klickies sind überhaupt nich mein Ding. Hab mehrere Monate versucht mich dran zu gewöhnen, aber ich bin immer und immer wieder umgekippt. Und bei uns gibt es viele Wege, wo rechts der Berg hoch geht und links der Abhang runter...Da hab ich ich mich schon gar nicht mehr langgetraut. Und schon allein, dass ich meine Füße nicht frei auf der Pedale positionieren kann, find ich sehr störend. Hab mir dann jedenfalls wieder normale Pedale rangeschraubt und ordentliche Radschuhe besorgt. Mit denen rutscht man auch nicht von der Pedale ab, hat aber sonst alle Freiheiten.


----------



## Polymerasende (4. Dezember 2011)

Mit Klickies hab ich es letztes Jahr schon mal probiert gehabt auf einfachen und flachen Radwegen. Beim Anhalten bin ich dann auch regelmäßig umgekippt, da ich es ständig vergessen hab. Damit überhaupt im Gelände zu fahren hat mir Riesenangst eingejagt. Also kamen sie wieder ab. Dann stand das MTB übern Winter ja rum. 4 Monate nicht gefahren. Genug Zeit um das Umfallen und die Angst zu verdrängen ;-) Zur ersten Ausfahrt im Frühjahr kamen die Klickies wieder dran. Ne technisch einfache aber bergige Strecken gefahren....und was soll ich sagen, als hätte es irgendwie "Klick" gemacht. Plötzlich hatte ich den Dreh raus und es verinnerlicht. Kein Umfallen, keine Angst mehr..........bis auf was 1000grad schon sagte, Wege mit Abhang. Da hab ich auch ein Problem. Ich kleb dann selbst auf relativ breiten Wegen immer an der Bergseite. Wenn der Weg aber schmaler ist, als ich breit wenn ich zur Seite kippe, dann ist es aus. Da würd ich selbst mit Pedalen nicht mehr fahren. Wenn nicht der Wunsch mit dem Rennenfahren gewesen wäre, hätt ich es mit den Klickies aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht nochmal ausprobiert. Hab vorher aber auch nicht gewusst, das es Spezielpedale gibt, die mit richtigen Schuhen auch ne gute Fixierung bieten...man lernt immer was dazu. 
Ich bin leider bei Biketechnik noch ziemlich hilflos.....ich lass mir oft was erklären, merke aber, das ich leider vieles einfach schnell wieder vergesse....Fahren ist einfach interessanter.


----------



## Polymerasende (7. Dezember 2011)

@1000grad

hab mich gerad durch deine Fotos geklickt. Das mit dem Blut und der Klickies....aua aua..das wirkt wirklich abschreckend.
Wohnst du in Jena bzw ist auf den Fotos alles Jena zu sehen? Da gibts ja wirklich viel Hanglage rundherum um Klickiehöhenangst zu bekommen....und tolles Panorama.....ich will auch Berge :-(

Gestern gab es bei uns 2min fallende Schneeflocken....ist das schon der erste Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-Lady (8. Dezember 2011)

Hier regnet es seit Tagen, leider fällt das Fahrradfahren flach. 
Hmpf. 
Hoffe es wird nochmal Regenfrei. 

Leider kann ich nur Walken gehen im Moment. Ich versuche dabei zwischen den Regentropfen hin und her zu laufen. 
Lani (meine Hündin) hat einen Regenmantel, sonst würde ich sie gar nicht vor die Tür bekommen. 

Ich fahr eigentlich immer mit Klickies. Finde es sehr angenehm, vorallem weil ich das Gefühl habe das Bein ist irgendwie in der Bewegung geführt. Das tut meinem Knie gut. Aber ich muss euch schon recht geben, bei kniffligen stellen kommt schon der Kopf dazu und blockiert einen. Deshalb werde ich mir für die Zukunft Plattformpedale kaufen und je nach Tour umschrauben. Für nur Strecke und leichten Singletrailanteil Klicks (SPD) und sonst Plattform. 
FInde es eben super, dass du die Muskulatur auch mal entlasten kannst und ziehen gut. Das bringt mich so manche Auffahrt besser hoch. 
Oder doch nur Einbildung?!

Wünsch euch was!


----------



## ann_cooper (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr,

... hier regnets auch seit Tagen. 

Aber am WoE werd ich biken, das sieht laut Wetterbericht auch teilweise trocken aus. Und wenns regnet, werd ich zumindest ne kleine Runde drehen, den neuen Vorbau testen.

@1000grad: hast wirklich sehr schöne Fotos im Album 

vG, Angela


----------



## Merida-Lady (13. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben ,
hier regnet es auch seit Tagen. Immer mal wieder und komischerweise sind die Regenpausen immer dann wenn ich in der Uni bin und nicht etwa wenn ich zu Hause bin und sie nutzen könnte!

Dementsprechend fällt das Biken echt flach im Moment hier. Außer Samstag wars glaub ich, da hab es einen kurzen Lichtblick, den ich genutzt habe. 
Werde wohl aber auch in Zukunft eher etwas kürzer treten, da ich im Februar meine Klausuren schreibe und extrem viel zu tun habe....  
8 Klausuren und die alle im Feb...... na wird schon. 

Hoffe bei euch ist alle okay?

Wünsch euch was.


----------



## Polymerasende (20. Dezember 2011)

So ich bin jetzt endlich wieder online. Internet ging ne Weile nicht. 
Das Wetter hier wird auch langsam besch...... in der Woche nicht zum Radeln geeignet. Immer wenn ich Arbeitsschluss hatte regnete es pünktlich. Da sind wohl die Sportstudioleute jetzt langsam im Vorteil.  Ausserdem plagt mich zur Zeit eine akute abendliche Müdigkeit.....
Ich bin übrigens letzte Woche Sonntag stolze Tante geworden... hab den Neuankömmling jetzt am WE ausgiebig in Augenschein genommen 

@Merida: Wie machen sich denn deine Hans Dampf Reifen?
Das mit dem Ziehen find ich an langen Anstiegen auch sehr erholsam und eine willkommene Abwechslung.  Wenn drücken nich mehr geht, geht ziehen noch ne Weile.

Ich wünsch euch einen erholsamen Tiefschlaf


----------



## Merida-Lady (21. Dezember 2011)

@ Poly
Ich hab nicht den Hans Dampf drauf sondern den Wicked Will. Und ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Er beißt sich super in den Grund. Die versprochene stabile Seitenlage  ist auch da dank den Curve Claws. Sehr laufruhig trotz des massives Profils. Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen. 

Einziges Problem war das Aufziehen der Faltreifen trotz Evolution line Schwalbe. Der Reifen möchte nicht "von alleine" gleichmäßig in die Felge rutschen. Deshalb musste man beim Aufziehen langsam machen und genau schauen, dass man den Reifen gleichmäßig in der Felge sitzen hat. Aber jetzt alles gut. 

Ja das Wetter spielt nicht so richtig mit, aber es werden auch wieder bessere Tage kommen.


----------



## ann_cooper (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

mensch, ihr radelt mir ja alle davon 

... aber ich hab grad unseren 500. Punkt eingetragen


----------



## Merida-Lady (21. Dezember 2011)

@ ann
das ist doch Spitze!  jetzt haben wir 500 Punkte!  *freu*


----------



## Polymerasende (23. Dezember 2011)

Also dafür das wir auch nur zu viert sind, sporteln wir doch ganz gut. 
Jetzt gehts ersmal in die Heimat für ein paar Tage.
Ich wünsche allen schöne Feiertage und ein besinnliches Fest. Danach gehts mit Gänsebratenvernichtungstouren wieder weiter


----------



## Polymerasende (6. Januar 2012)

OOOOOOhhh, keiner schreibt mehr was. Seit wohl alle schwer am sporteln 
Ich hab gerad die Freude dran gefunden, hier in der Umgebung neue Wege zu erkunden. Es wurde nämlich langsam etwas langweilig. Hab schon paar schöne Wege entdeckt, auch mit kleinen Anstiegen... Und es gibt noch viel zu entdecken....


Ich wünsche euch allen noch eine frohes neues und hoffentlich unfall- und pannenfreies Jahr.


----------



## Merida-Lady (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben  , 
ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Neues Jahr und hoffe ihr habt es alle gut begonnen ? 
Bei mir wars jedenfalls so, was man an der Kondition zur Neujahrsrunde am 1. Januar auch gleich gemerkt hat  da wollte gar nix gehen und das gerade ausfahren war auch so eine Sache. Hab eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass ich in den Wald brechen muss, aber die Körperbeherrschung war größer an dem Tag! 

Wie war Weihnachten bei euch? 

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang. Bei mir gabs einen Trinksystemrucksack zum Biken von The North Face. Da ich an meinem Fully keinen Getränkehalter habe und im Sommer aber auf jeden Fall genug Wasser für mich und Lani (Hund) brauche. 

Sonst schwer im Klausurenstress. Fahre immer nur kurze Runden, um den Kopf frei zu bekommen zum Lernen. 

So, dann wünsch ich euch mal noch einen schönen Sonntag. Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ann_cooper (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo

und frohes Neues auch von mir.

Meine Bikesaison hab ich am 02. Januar begonnen. Die vergangene Woche hatte ich Urlaub - ich hatte mir schöne lange Touren vorgestellt, Regen und Sturmwarnungen haben jedoch nur relativ kurze Runden draus werden lassen.

Seitdem sich meine Satteltasche mit kaputtem Reißverschluss recht schnell verabschiedet hat, fahre ich nur noch mit Rucksack (ohne Trinkblase). Find ich nicht störend und ich hab immer Flickzeug, Wechselsachen, ... dabei. 
Hab nen Flaschenhalter am Bike, bei den Matschrunden zurzeit hab ich das Getränk aber lieber im Rucksack. 

Euch ein pannen- und sturzfreies Jahr mit vielen Glücksmomenten!


----------



## Polymerasende (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mädels, 
ja der Matsch und die heftigen Sturmböen waren/sind wirklich nicht angenehm. Ich war Sylvester bei Bekannten in Dresden und es wurde dort am 1.Januar gleich noch ne Runde durch die wirklich sehr schöne Dresdner Heide gedreht. Da Kinder mitgefeiert hatten, hielt sich der Alkoholpegel sehr in Grenzen.....eigenlich hat er sich nur auf den Sekt beschränkt....es ging mir also wesentlich besser als Merida-Lady ;-)  Echt löblich das du noch gefahren bist. Es war allerdings so matschig. Ich hab kein Schutzblech am Fully und wir sahen alle aus wie die Schweine. Es hat ewig gedauert bis das Rad wieder sauber war. Ich hab aber auch keine Lust hier jedes We nach der Tour das Rad so aufwendig zu putzen. Also umfahr ich jetzt schön die Matschwege und meide Regentouren. 
Bei mir gabs nen MTB-Roman - Sonntagshelden....ist auch schon durchgelesen...sehr empfehlenswert und witzig. Und dann noch ne ordentliche Radlampe für Touren. Mein Stadtlampenfunzellicht ist einfach nicht geeignet. Lampe ist aber noch im Bau (Eigenbau von nem Freund).
Ich fahr immer konservativ mit Flasche, Satteltasche und ohne Rucksack. Der stört mich nämlich immer an der Schulter.

Eine schöne Restwoche....es soll ja jetzt wieder kälter werden brrrrr


----------



## Merida-Lady (12. Januar 2012)

@ Poly
Wer hat auch an seinem MTB Schutzbleche?! Wie würde das denn aussehen? Grins. Lach. Ich hab auch keine. Sahen auch aus wie die Schweine....aber die Räder schnell abgedampft und gut. 
Mein Fully ist im Moment außer Gefecht gesetzt. Die Hinterradbremse ist bei Magura. Garantiefall. Da stimmt was mit dem Bremskolben am Hebel nicht. Hoffe ich bekomme sie diese Woche wieder. So lange fahr ich mit dem Hardtail mit dem ich normalerweise in die Uni fahr. 

Ich kann an mein Fully keine Flasche anbringen, da der Y-Rahmen höchstens Platz für eine 0,5l Flasche hat und dann auch nur mit einem Halter, in den man die Flasche seitlich reinschiebt. Und 0,5 l sind definitiv zu wenig für uns. Ich denk hauptsächlich an Lani (Hund) dabei. Und mit dem Rucksack habe ich genug für uns beide.


----------



## ann_cooper (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo Team,

wo seid ihr - eingefroren, eingeschneit, in Urlaub oder im Prüfungsstress?

Die grausige Kälte ist zum Glück in meiner Gegend vorbei und Eis und Schnee sind hier auch weg. Meine Erkältung hat sich nun auch endlich verabschiedet, heut war dann mal wieder ne schöne Walking-Runde drin.

Ich werd dann noch nen paar Pünktchen sammeln.

Auf zum Endspurt - wer ist dabei?

viele Grüße, Angela


----------



## Polymerasende (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

naja ein bißchen eingefroren, gepaart mit ständig vom Freund wegen Prüfungslernen besetztem Rechner und mangelder Elan, die angefallenen Punkte alle nachzutragen. Das werd ich dann am WE wohl mal in Angriff nehmen. 
Ende letzter Woche ist bei uns auch der ganze Schnee weggetaut. Ich war etwas traurig. Es war zwar sehr kalt, aber dafür schien die Sonne sehr schön. Ich hab die Klickpedale gegen normale getauscht und ein paar Schneetouren gemacht. Auf pappigem Schnee kann man sehr gut fahren. Meine alten Handschuhe haben allerdings bei den extremen Temperaturen nicht mal vom Haus zur Uni warm gehalten. Hab mir dann extra ein paar gute gekauft. Mehrere Stiefel und Überschuh-Kombis getestet. Nach 2 Stunden kam aber auch bei der besten Kombi die Kälte durch. Die Füße waren der Schwachpunkt. Was tragen eigentlich die Leute, die angeblich draussen bei den Temperaturen 6h oder so gefahren sind? Weltraumkleidung? Beheizbare Sohlen?
Jetzt ist es wieder matschig und trist.....
Von Erkältung bin ich zum Glück verschont geblieben.. toi toi toi

@ Merida
--> "Wer hat auch an seinem MTB Schutzbleche?! Wie würde das denn aussehen? Grins. Lach. "
Naja, ich hab da schon ein paar gesehen. Im meinem ersten Rennen hab mich ein Mädel mit Schutzblech überholt. Wer nich so sportlich unterwegs ist und keine Lust auf Putzen hat, der kann ja ruhig welche dran haben......aber im Rennen? Das fand selbst ich etwas putzig.


----------



## ann_cooper (25. Februar 2012)

... die Kälte macht meinen Füßen auch zu schaffen, sobald das unter 0 Grad ist, halten die bei mir nur ne Stunde durch, ohne aber die Zeit wirklich warm zu sein 

... hm, so Schutzbleche hab ich auch    wenns arg matschig und kalt ist, mach ich die auch dran - trotzdem wird man noch nass/dreckig


----------



## Polymerasende (21. März 2012)

Endlich ist es wieder richtig warm zum Biken. 
Tja der Winterpokal geht in die letzten Züge und ich glaube ann, wir sind nur noch zu zweit. 
Wo sind denn nur die anderen abgeblieben?


----------



## ann_cooper (21. März 2012)

ja, endlich Frühling

sind aber schon recht viele Punkte/Stunden zusammen gekommen , zu denen ich nur nen bescheidenen Anteil beigetragen hab


----------



## Polymerasende (21. März 2012)

Ach miss dich nich an den anderen, die Hauptsache is man hat es geschafft sich überhaupt zu bewegen und bisschen Sport zu treiben. Jeder hat ja auch unterschiedliche Ambitionen und Zeit. Wenn ich nicht zur Arbeit radeln würde jeden Tag, wären es auch bedeutend weniger Punkte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polymerasende (22. März 2012)

Die 1000 Marke schaffen wir noch ;-)


----------



## ann_cooper (23. März 2012)

jau geschafft


----------

